# Au Sable kings



## ausable_steelhead

Anyone hitting the piers for salmon in Oscoda lately? Fished the AS last weekend and saw a dozen salmon sitting up in the coffer at Foote. I haven't saw kings that early in a while, and not usually more than a few. There are walleyes all through the river right now. I caught some nice eaters in the 15-22" range, but didn't keep any. Really wish I could've fished the north pier.


----------



## bombcast

them? Are you flippin crazy?


----------



## MIFishnhunt

bombcast said:


> them? Are you flippin crazy?


:lol: I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Waz_51

my god! walleye outta that beautiful cold water river and you didnt keep them?! man on man what is this world coming to?! :yikes:


----------



## walle gator

I dont blame you ausable i would of thrown them back also, i am not one to eat fish unless the water is cold cold but would not mind gettin in in some c&r kings this fall from the east side river. Sounds to me like you had a blast. Looking forward to your fall and winter steel pics good luck man.

Sent from, I love the great outdoors


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I don't eat fish and didn't have any use for them. They're still sitting in the Au Sable if you really want them that bad. They're just walleyes.

Walle Gator- There were minimum a dozen kings up at Foote. I couldn't see them all clearly, but there were several long, dark shapes up there. I saw a few swing in close, including a mint chrome hen. Another 2-3 weeks and fresh spawn at first light will give you salmon on the East side tribs.


----------



## walle gator

ausable_steelhead said:


> I don't eat fish and didn't have any use for them. They're still sitting in the Au Sable if you really want them that bad. They're just walleyes.
> 
> Walle Gator- There were minimum a dozen kings up at Foote. I couldn't see them all clearly, but there were several long, dark shapes up there. I saw a few swing in close, including a mint chrome hen. Another 2-3 weeks and fresh spawn at first light will give you salmon on the East side tribs.


Sweet, im looking forward to some nice chrome colored fish this fall, thanks for the report keep them coming.

Sent from, I love the great outdoors


----------



## Waz_51

pretty cool to know that there is still salmon up there...i caught my first king at the foote dam when i was 10!


----------



## Oaky

ausable_steelhead said:


> Anyone hitting the piers for salmon in Oscoda lately? Fished the AS last weekend and saw a dozen salmon sitting up in the coffer at Foote. I haven't saw kings that early in a while, and not usually more than a few. There are walleyes all through the river right now. I caught some nice eaters in the 15-22" range, but didn't keep any. Really wish I could've fished the north pier.


saw a guy pull a nice sized king at the southern end of the pier at first light on saturday. there are definitely some there. a few boats were hanging by the mouth don't know how well they did.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Thanks for report A.S. Glad you got back on this side for some fishing. Sure is alot more peaceful than the chaos on the udder side. Atleast the main ports. Hope to get the little boat up there one more time in Sept. for some trolling out front as the water cools. Good luck on the kings, wherever you may fish them As far as the walleye, your right, there only walleye. There is alot of them to be had year round all over. I'm in perch mode right now again


----------



## BAY CREEPER

I'll be up there this weekend. My dads place is just west of Harrisville so i will be stopping on the way up Friday night to fish the Oscoda pier. Then going to try Harrisville Saturday, if nothing there i will be back in the Oscoda area for the rest of the weekend.

Might go up into Alpena as well, but never fished that area. Can anyone point me in a direction i might be able to catch a toothy critter or two? Thank you.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Good luck Matt!


----------



## Shift7609

Oscoda pier or rocks in harbor in harrisville!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rwenglish1

Ralph Smith said:


> Thanks for report A.S. Glad you got back on this side for some fishing. Sure is alot more peaceful than the chaos on the udder side. Atleast the main ports. Hope to get the little boat up there one more time in Sept. for some trolling out front as the water cools. Good luck on the kings, wherever you may fish them As far as the walleye, your right, there only walleye. There is alot of them to be had year round all over. I'm in perch mode right now again


Hey Ralph, I had sent you a pm message a while back asking you a question. rw


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Ralph Smith said:


> Thanks for report A.S. Glad you got back on this side for some fishing. Sure is alot more peaceful than the chaos on the udder side. Atleast the main ports. Hope to get the little boat up there one more time in Sept. for some trolling out front as the water cools. Good luck on the kings, wherever you may fish them As far as the walleye, your right, there only walleye. There is alot of them to be had year round all over. I'm in perch mode right now again


I'll be East side only by early October Ralph, somebody's gotta give Shawn(Slodrift) some competition! This side just doesn't do it for me, that's for sure.


----------



## Slodrift

ausable_steelhead said:


> I'll be East side only by early October Ralph, somebody's gotta give Shawn(Slodrift) some competition! This side just doesn't do it for me, that's for sure.


Bring it on! :evil:

Sent you a PM Jon


----------



## herb09

Slodrift said:


> Bring it on! :evil:
> 
> Sent you a PM Jon


Glad to see your a regular again see ya in December.


----------



## Ralph Smith

ausable_steelhead said:


> I'll be East side only by early October Ralph, somebody's gotta give Shawn(Slodrift) some competition! This side just doesn't do it for me, that's for sure.


Might be up there throwing hardware off Pier around Nov. 1rst., haven't had waders in awhile....I haven't saw that guy since the commerant outing, is he still around? LOL.


----------



## Ralph Smith

rwenglish1 said:


> Hey Ralph, I had sent you a pm message a while back asking you a question. rw


Sorry, either I sent one back and didn't work, or accidentally deleted? Could you send again? I've always answered anyone who has pm'd me. Thanks.


----------



## Slodrift

herb09 said:


> Glad to see your a regular again see ya in December.


I don't know about regular but I may pop up from time to time,who knows......We'll try to save some for you, make sure you stock up on Mase.(sp?)



Ralph Smith said:


> Might be up there throwing hardware off Pier around Nov. 1rst., haven't had waders in awhile....I haven't saw that guy since the commerant outing, is he still around? LOL.


I've always been here lurking in the shadows keeping an eye on things......:coolgleam


----------

